# substrate pros and cons



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

there has been a few questions about impaction/or safe substrates so i thought id make a thread about it.there are many so called 'safe' substrates such as playsand but with these there are still risk involved with them here are the pro's and con's of the different substrates:

Playsand and other sands excluding excavator sand/clay and calcium sand(which i will cover later) :
pros:


its cheap
it looks nice
is easy to clean
good for digging species
low risk of impaction
cons:


Theres still a risk of impaction
can harbour pathogens
can make a horrible noise in the runners of glass doors
it can be unnnatural to some species
excavator sand/clay:
pros:


excellent for digging/burrowing species
low impaction risk
looks nice
can be a more natural substrate to species such a leopard geckos or bearded dragons that live of hardpan in the wild
cons: 


May stain skin or decor
not very good when wet
may harbour pathogens
doesnt conduct heat very well so heatmats are useless meaning species such as leopard geckos which heatmats are usualy used have to be heated from above by a ceramic or the likes (which isnt a particuarly bad thing and is more natural but is inconvieneint to some keepers)
It is quite exspensive
tile
pros:


can look natural(if sandstone or slate tiles are used)
risk free from impaction
some tiles can be good conductors of heat
last pretty much forever
cheap in the long run
cons:


may be iniataly exspensive to buy
some tiles are poor conductors of heat and might not be safe to use with heatmats
hard surface so do not cushion landings
if stuck in are difficult to get back out
not very good for digging/burrowing species
lino:
pros:


easy to clean
doesnt harbour bacteria
usualy cheap
lasts a long time
risk free of impaction
cons:


most looks unnatural
doesnt cushion landings
smooth surface which may make it difficult for some species to grip the surface which can cause leg issues
If stuck down may be difficult to remove and the adhesive should be left to fully cure and all fumes should be gone before any inhabitants should be introduced
not good for digging/burrowing species
eco earth:
pros:


naturalistic
plants can be grown in it
holds humidity well
good for false bottom vivs and bio active vivs
small amounts may bedigested so is quite safe impactionwise
comes in small blocks making it ideal for storage
looks nice
is quite cheap
can be effectivley mixed with other substrates such as orchid bark, moss or even sand to make it more natural
cushions landings of inhabitants
cons:


theres still an impaction risk
may becomewaterlogged if not used with a false bottom or layer of leca(lightly expanded clay aggregate)
can harbour bacteria
it doesnt hold burrows very well
orchid bark(i will cover pine and other normal wood chip)
pros:


holds humidity well
can make a nice looking and naturalistic viv when mixed with substrates such as eco earth
can be used with a false bottom viv and is good for bio vivs
cheap
nice looking
cons:


higher impaction risk than other substrates
doesnt hold burrows
can harbour bacteria
if used on its own crickets can hide underneath pieces
sphagnum moss:
pros:


holds humidity very well
can look nice when mixed
comes in compact blocks which are ideal for storage
can be natural for some species when mixed
good in humid hides for shedding lizards
cheap
cons:


can harbour pathogens
impaction risk as some may eat it
doesnt hold burrows
corn cob granules:
pros:


can look nice
quite cheap
easy to spot clean
cons:


higher impaction risk than other substrates
unnatural
can harbour bacteria
cannabis/hemp bedding:
pros:


can be digested in small amounts
will hold humidity quite well
can be quite easy to spot clean
cheap
comes in compressed blocks which are ideal for storage
cons:


if large amounts are ingested can still cause impaction
unnatural
an harbour bacteria crickets can hide amongst it
calci sand:
pros:

looks nice
easy to spot clean
cons:


encourages lizards to eat it due having calcium in it
contrary to what it says its not digestable so is likely to cause impactionCalci Sand - Not Digestable, Can Be Fatal £0 - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store
can harbour bacteria
wood chip (including pine and cedar):
pros:


can look nice in some set ups
easy to spot clean
it absorbs water
hold some humidity
cheap
cons:


some have toxic sap(pine and cedar)
if ingested is highly likely to cause impaction
harbours bacteria
crickets can hide amongst it
garden soil/ compost:
pros:


natural
holds humidity
easy to spot clean
can look nice
cheap
cons:


may contain dangerous pesticides or fertilizers
harbours bacteria
higher impaction risk than other substrates
carpet:
pros:


cheap
lasts a long time
easy to spot clean
easy to clean as it can be soaked and reused
looks nice
cons:


unnatural
claws/toes can get stuck in it and be damaged
harbours bacteria if not cleaned regularly

paper(kitchen roll,wall paper etc):
pros:


very low impaction risk
easy to spot clean
easy to clean(disposable)
cheap
cons:


can cause impaction(only if is tron up by claws etc it verys unlikely that it happens though)
can harbour bacteria
needs replacing reguarly
looks unnatural


Overall there is many substrates that are 'low' risk they all have different problems but the safest from impaction are tiles and lino followed by paper.For more sterile enviroment such as for quarantine or for hatchlings/juvies i reccomend lino.Imo more dangerous substrates such as calci sand or wood chip(not orchid bark) should not be used as they are to 'high' risk.


hope that helps people otherwise it would of been a waste of time also i apologise for any typos impretty tired now

Maybe this could be made a sticky to help newer keepers?


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome post rase.......mind if I "borrow" it? 

Pat


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

nope:lol2:


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great post! very helpful There is one thing tho thats not on there n thats fake grass, i currently use lino for my beardies as, as u say its pretty low risk, but the reps n exotics shop i go to use fake grass and i was thinking of using it aswell as it looks a bit better than lino, I've searched it on google but cnt actually find much info on it as a substrate for beardies. What do u think to it?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

supakimmy13 said:


> Great post! very helpful There is one thing tho thats not on there n thats fake grass, i currently use lino for my beardies as, as u say its pretty low risk, but the reps n exotics shop i go to use fake grass and i was thinking of using it aswell as it looks a bit better than lino, I've searched it on google but cnt actually find much info on it as a substrate for beardies. What do u think to it?


it willbe pretty similiar to repticarpet tbh apart from its more natural then just carpet


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

rase0121 said:


> it willbe pretty similiar to repticarpet tbh apart from its more natural then just carpet


Okies thank u  x


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

tbh for beardies i wouldnt reccomend it they woulndt realy live on that type of grass if you dont want lino but still wnt it safe id go for sandstone tile( or slate) or even a fakerock background althought they can be more diffifcult to clean effectively


----------



## supakimmy13 (Oct 22, 2009)

rase0121 said:


> tbh for beardies i wouldnt reccomend it they woulndt realy live on that type of grass if you dont want lino but still wnt it safe id go for sandstone tile( or slate) or even a fakerock background althought they can be more diffifcult to clean effectively


I'm quite happy with the lino as its easy to clean i just thought the grass looked better thats all. xx


----------



## luke071183 (Sep 8, 2009)

does any one know the pro's and cons for repti maise? its what im currently using as recomened by pet shop but wondering if anyone knew any think more about it


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

luke071183 said:


> does any one know the pro's and cons for repti maise? its what im currently using as recomened by pet shop but wondering if anyone knew any think more about it


it should be relatively similair to corn cob granules i imagine not sure tho might be better


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

just like to add for all those that argue using sand as substrate, they are more likely to get impacted from food that is too big for them.

every bearded that has been disected has had some sort of impaction.

sand is only dangerous if ALOT is ingested :2thumb:


----------



## luke071183 (Sep 8, 2009)

rase0121 said:


> it should be relatively similair to corn cob granules i imagine not sure tho might be better


was told if eaten it can be easily digested....may have to look into that more when i get 5 mins


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

luke071183 said:


> was told if eaten it can be easily digested....may have to look into that more when i get 5 mins


it may be true but they say the same about calci sand small amount will probaby be digested/passed


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

pete-vtr said:


> just like to add for all those that argue using sand as substrate, they are more likely to get impacted from food that is too big for them.
> 
> every bearded that has been disected has had some sort of impaction.
> 
> sand is only dangerous if ALOT is ingested :2thumb:


although playsand if relatively safe id still only advise it for people who areconfident about the aim of the beardie and that are willing to pay for vet fee just incase of impaction although it is usaaly passed if in asmall amount


----------

